# Strecken um Wiesbaden



## Sven´87 (24. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,

weiß jemand, wo es FR und DH Strecke in der Nähe von Wiesbaden gibt ?

www.freeride-sport.de.vu
ICQ:  131408616


----------



## Starrbiker (24. Mai 2003)

Hallgarter Zange im Rheingau

noch besser : Feldberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skychief (27. Mai 2003)

Also so richtige DH und  FR Strecken gibt´s glaub ich nicht wirklich!

Was einigermaßen geht ist von der Platte runter richtung Wiesbaden kurzes Stück aber ohne irgendwelche Rampen oder sonst ne Kurve.

Was vielleicht noch geht: An der Fasanerie nach links Richtung Wiesbaden ist ne art Crossstrecke, nur für Bikes, da könnte es mit Sprüngen klappen, aber auch hier keine DH Strecke!

Gruß


----------



## taunusbiker (27. Mai 2003)

und dann kann man noch von der hohen Wurzel einfach gerade aus runterheizen, immer Richtung Fasanerie. 
Ist teilweise etwas Sucherei, lohnt sich aber.


----------



## skychief (28. Mai 2003)

stimmt, ganz vergessen. 
Was aber auch geil ist, die "Hohe Wurzel" auf diesen Wegchen hochzufahren. Gruß


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Mai 2003)

es ist aber auch ne echte dh-strecke in der nähe des feldbergs in der mache. mach mich mal schlau, was draus geworden ist und meld mich wieder


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von skychief _
> *
> Was vielleicht noch geht: An der Fasanerie nach links Richtung Wiesbaden ist ne art Crossstrecke, nur für Bikes, da könnte es mit Sprüngen klappen, aber auch hier keine DH Strecke!
> 
> Gruß *



Ich wohn seid nem knappen Jahr in Wiesbaden und hab bisher noch keine korrekten Trails gefunden.
Für ein bißchen mit dem Hardtail zu jumpen klingt die "Crossstrecke" nicht schlecht.
Könnt ihr mir ne genauere Beschreibung geben wo das genau ist?

An der Platte gibts wohl einige stellen wo auch das Fully vernünftig einzusetzen ist. Kenn mich aber leider noch viel zu wenig aus.

Wäre wirklich super wenn man mal was zusammen starten könnte.

CU on track
Thomas


----------



## Ledernacken (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

versprich Dir nicht zuviel von der "Crossstrecke".

Du findest sie, wenn Du

aus der Innenstadt über den Dürerplatz kommend die Lahnstrasse hochfährst. Oben an der Lahnstrasse geradeaus in die Fasaneriestrasse reinfahren, wird im Wald zum Fasanerieweg, Du passierst eine Waldweg-Kreuzung, dahinter liegt links ein Forsthaus und knapp 1-200m dahinter auf der rechten Seite ist dann die "Crossstrecke". Wenn auf der rechten Seite ein Reitplatz kommt, bist Du vorbeigefahren 

Die Fasanerie liegt dann direkt am Ende des Weges.

Falls die Beschreibung nicht genau sein solte, so bitte ich das zu entschuldigen, da ich dort das letzte Mal vor ca 3 Jahren vorbeigefahren bin und das letzte Mal wo ich dort rumgefahren bin ist schon ca 15 Jahre her   

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (11. Juni 2003)

eine kleiner Lichtblick, da es sonst im Wiesbadenerraum scheinbar keine Möglichkeit gibt an seiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen. 
Und falls es dort bisher nur Chickenways gibt, dann sollte es doch möglich sein mit ein paar Schaufeln Sand einige vernünftige Doubles, ö.ä. zu basteln...
Was machen eigentlich die BMX-er, Dirt-er in W, oder gibt es keine ?

CU on track
Thomas


----------



## boondox (11. Juni 2003)

hiiiii

also mit dh strecken kann ich leider net dienen aber ihr kennt doch sicherlich die netten jumps in Mainz/bretzenheim in der alten ziegellei oder ??? falls net schreibt einfach !! 


Mfg Thorsten


----------



## da flow (11. Juni 2003)

is vielleicht fuer euch etwas zu weit weg aber im raum ingelheim / gau-algesheim hat sich auch was getan!!!
dicke doubles und ein paar fette drops
kommt einfach mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuiltForSpeed (12. Juni 2003)

@boondox: Alte Ziegelei, wo ist die zu finden und was ist da geboten? Kann man dort gegebenenfalls selbst was basteln?

@daflow: das Programm klingt wirklich gut , aber wo zum  liegt ingelheim 

greetz
Tom


----------



## Maui (12. Juni 2003)

@BuiltForSpeed:

geht da jemand heimlich trainieren für uns den A.. aufzureißen ?


----------



## boondox (12. Juni 2003)

also auf der alten ziegelei sind nen haufen double´s, kleine trails usw............ also bauen brauch man da nichts mehr ! ich denke ich werd die wochen nochmal vorbeifahren dann kann ich ja bei gelegenheit nen paar photos machen !

mhh das is so nen bissel doof zu erklären woher kommst du denn ???


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (16. Juni 2003)

@boondox: Komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Saarbrücken und bin seit knapp nem Jahr arbeitstechnisch in Wiesbaden unterwegs. 
Die alte Ziegelei klingt vernünftig. Darfst meine Initiative mit "Selbstschaufeln" nicht überbewerten. Ich fahr viel lieber als zu Buddeln  . 
Wenn es dort also ein paar taugliche Doubles , etc. gibt wäre das ideal.
Gibt mir mal ne knappe Wegbeschreibung oder Strassennamen, dann find ich das schon. Könnte dann auch mal was zusammen starten...

Greetz
Tom


----------



## boondox (16. Juni 2003)

@bulit

also eine schaufel aktion brauchst du da denk ich net starten (ausser wenn kinnä da was kaputt gemacht ham oder so)

aber is auch kein prob würde dir das auch zeigen nur im moment kann ich weder dicke jumps reissen noch sonst irgendwas machen(da handgelnk im arsch is) und ich net mal nen anständiges bike für dirt jumps hab da ich ziwi war un keine kohle un so dann das mim handgelenk kam da hab ichs verscherbelt :.(

aber kannst ja ma nen paar termine rein schreiben un dann schau mer mal wann wir beide zeit ham und dann könne mer uns ja irgenwo treffen, kenn mich in wiesbeden auch ganz gut aus ! 

MFG Thorsten

PS: wenn noch andere bock ham mit zu fahren dann postet doch einfach wann ihr könnt


----------



## *JO* (22. Juni 2003)

also is vielleich auch en bissie weit für euch aber bei Offenbach (nähe Frankfurt)gibts ne geile Freeride strecke......
liegt auch nahe bei der S-Bahn Station.
wenn ihr ma ein "tripp" plant
könnt ihr mir ja ma ne Pm schreiben ....(Strecke hat noch niemand nach beschreibung gefunden)
mfg Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wishkah (30. Juni 2003)

vieles gibts vielleicht wirklich nich in wiesbaden, aber schon paar nette strecken dabei. war gestern erst wieder bei der fasanerie unterwegs. is zwar echt kein großer 'park', aber bisschen springen kann man da schon. da durchn wald fahren is auch ziemlich cool. von dem park in mainz hab ich schon einiges gehört, weiß aber auch nich genau, wie man dahin kommt. also wenn jemand ne wegbeschreibung hat undn paar fotos... her damit!!


----------



## Ripman (30. Juni 2003)

mal den Hessen ein wenig unter die Arme greifen, auch wenn mir das Völkchen ein wenig suspekt erscheint.  

Zur Ziegelei geht von der anderen Rheinseite am Besten über den Mainzer Ring (A60). Hier fährt man bis zum AB-Kreuz Mainz-Süd und hier dann in Richtung Mainz weiter. An der übernächsten Ausfahrt raus und Ihr seid an der Ziegelei. Hier dann vorne am Parkplatz die Autos stehen lassen und den Ziegeleiweg ca. 100 m Richtung Autobahn (ist nicht zu übersehen) entlang. Dann habt Ihr das Gelände auf der rechten Seite.

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## boondox (30. Juni 2003)

ja ja das hessen folk  

naja aber falls wer ma hin fährt der soll mal bescheid sagen !! 

mfg Thorsten !


----------



## wishkah (1. Juli 2003)

hui danke ripman, hilft mir schon mal um einiges weiter! obwohl... bin ja auch hesse. öööööh, wie soll ichn da jetzt genau mit rad hinfahren  mainz liegt ja auch gar nicht mehr in hessen. werd ich nieeee finden!  brauch ich da nen helm? schienbeinschoner? is das etwa gefährlich? ich glaub ich fahr doch nich hin.  diese woche schaff ichs wahrscheinlich nich mehr, aber nächste... sag dann noch ma bescheid


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (8. Juli 2003)

Moin moin,

habe das WE genutzt und mir die Location an der Fasanerie angesehen. Ist eigentlich nur ein Bombenkrater mit einigen Wellen. Nix angelegtes oder geshaptes. 
Zum sinnlosen Rumdropen taugt es aber ...  

Werde versuchen morgen die Ziegelei auszuchecken.
Bericht folgt....

Greetz
Tom


----------



## Sven´87 (8. Juli 2003)

das wäre nett, wenn du mal schreibst, wie die einzelnen Locations sind *g*


----------



## boondox (9. Juli 2003)

heee könne mer dann net ma nen tsg ausmachen wo wir uns da nu ma treffen ?? 
sonntag oder so ?


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (11. Juli 2003)

das hat mir echt den Tag gerettet.

An der alten Ziegelei gibt es alles was man braucht.
Etliche schöne schnelle Trails mit dem ein oder anderen gebauten Jump, Anlieger, Steps, Drops, ...  eben so ziemlich alles.

Highlight sind aber sicherlich die Dirtlines.
Die gibt es in allen Grössen und Variationen, so dass man sich an größere Aufgaben langsam rantasten kann und nicht direkt die Killergap überwinden muss.

Die Location ist also wirklich zu empehlen. 

Funfaktor 100%
Technisch auch 100% 

Flair(wenn das wirklich jemand interessiert) aber nur  etwa 60%,
hat eben doch irgendwo den Charme eines alten Industriegeländes, wo irgendwewlche Kids ihren ersten Docht rollen und heimllich ein Bier trinken  bzw. das geklaute Moped ausschlachten...
But who cares? 
Die Location rockt...

Ab jetzt einmal die Woche Pflichttermin.

cu on track
Tom


----------



## Speedbullit (3. März 2004)

Hi,
gibt es irgendwo Bilder von der alten Ziegelei?

Thanks s


----------



## da flow (15. März 2004)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> gibt es irgendwo Bilder von der alten Ziegelei?
> 
> Thanks s



www.ritzeldealer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (16. März 2004)

BuiltForSpeed schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> hat eben doch irgendwo den Charme eines alten Industriegeländes, wo irgendwewlche Kids ihren ersten Docht rollen und heimllich ein Bier trinken  bzw. das geklaute Moped ausschlachten...
> But who cares?
> Die Location rockt...
> ...



... ich sehe, Du kennst Dich gut aus.


----------



## Ars Volandi (2. April 2004)

ich bin doch stark der Ansicht, dass das esse vor das delendam gehört...
Ansonsten: Völlig d'accord ;-)


----------

